

The Mobile Telephone in Bell System Service, 1946-1993 - ForHackernews
http://www.wb6nvh.com/Carphone.htm

======
kw71
Hidden in here are some old telephone bills. If you missed them,
[http://www.wb6nvh.com/MTSmisc/Bills.htm](http://www.wb6nvh.com/MTSmisc/Bills.htm)

~~~
ForHackernews
$19.50 in 1969 dollars is about $122 in today's dollars, so those calls were
pretty pricey.

~~~
mc32
Wow, looks like they were typed manually, rather than printed out on a dot-
matrix. Wonder what kind system that information was transcribed from?
Operators keeping a handwritten ledger?

